# Bad Ankles



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have come to realize that I have bad ankles. They do not bend toward my shin like they should. Right now my Burton Hails ~06-07 size 12 cut off circulation to my feet.

I need fairly wide boots. Has anyone went through this? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Do you mean flexing your ankle so the top of the foot moves towards the shin? What do you mean "not normal" ? Just not flexible? And why do you think that's causing the circulation issue?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Do some Yoga and get a footbed that will cradle the arch of the foot. It's collapsing due to the stiffness and not helping with circulation.


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

for me vans were fairly wide. +1 on yoga or stretches.
or try vibram running shoes


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

get insoles. they have those really affordable cork footbed you can get done right at the shop...superfeet cork....I have the super feet reds.


----------

